# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Λαμίας >  babisbabis #14 Αχινος

## babisbabis

Γεια σε ολους.
Ξεκιναω αυτο το thread μηπως και βρεθει κανεις και γινει καμια συνδεση καποτε στην περιοχη. 
Εκει μενει ο κουνιαδος μου και προς το παρον απ'οτι φαινεται ασυρματικα ειναι ερημια. Εχω καιρο βεβαια να σκαναρω.
Ισως γινεται δουλεια ακομα και απο απεναντι (Καμενα Βουρλα κ.λ.π.).
Κομβος δεν εχει στηθει, αλλα αν υπαρξει καποια προοπτικη θα γινει κι αυτο.
Ιδωμεν.
 ::

----------


## babisbabis

Ετσι για την ιστορια, δεν ισχυει το αρχικο ποστ.
Δεν πηγαινω πλεον στην περιοχη εδω και χρονια, οποτε ο κομβος babisbabis #14 στον Αχινο δεν υπαρχει.

----------

